
Interactive explanation of a procedural music system - Woseseltops
https://thesaplinggame.com/devlogs/music.html
======
haywirez
I really like this post, especially the interactive grid with labels. A quick
tip so it's easier for people to share and link to it: please add some Open
Graph meta tags to the page so it looks nice[0].

Anyone who's interested on the subject, I can recommend two books I found
useful.

[1] Winifred Phillips: A Composer's Guide to Game Music

[2] Michael Sweet: Writing Interactive Music for Video Games

The first one is a bit heavier on freelance/business advice. Both go quite in
depth with tips on how to work with game dev companies, but about half of the
texts relate to actual composition techniques.

[0]: [https://neilpatel.com/blog/open-graph-meta-
tags/](https://neilpatel.com/blog/open-graph-meta-tags/)

[1]: [https://www.amazon.com/Composers-Guide-Game-Music-
Press/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Composers-Guide-Game-Music-
Press/dp/0262534495/)

[2]: [https://www.amazon.com/Writing-Interactive-Addison-Wesley-
De...](https://www.amazon.com/Writing-Interactive-Addison-Wesley-Design-
Development/dp/0321961587)

